# E2160 dual with PLL: ICS9LP505-2HGLF



## tampa6969 (Feb 18, 2010)

*E2160 dual with PLL: ICS9LP505-2HGLF OVERCLOCK???*

obviously i cant use SetFSB, ClockGen, or Bios revisions.. but, i keep hearing that E2160 is one of the best processors to overclock. ive tried about everything.. is there anyone that can give a step by step on how to upgrade my p.o.s. dell inspiron? i know that you guys are out there! ive read about 3.3mhz overclocks.. im not that greedy. i just want to play Nitto 1320 Legends. its Beta and processor makes all the difference!
thanks in advance!!ray:


----------



## burrell (Feb 13, 2010)

Can you give the model of the Dell PC you bought?

If you cannot overclock using the BIOS, then i suggest you upgrade your motherboard, but its not that simple! Because you have a dell, it is probably a bATX MB, which is back to front to normal ones, therefore your case will be back to front aswell.

So you would be forced to upgrade your case aswell to accomodate the new MB, however with a new case, the old dell PSU may not fit, so thats a new PSU aswell. 

There is probably others aswell that i havn't thought of.

Basicly, its a long hard process to get your CPU to OC.

Burrell


----------

